# Tradimento all'addio al nubilato



## Old Alexantro (7 Luglio 2009)

http://www.lagazzettadelmezzogiorno.it/GdM_dallapuglia_NOTIZIA_01.php?IDNotizia=248972&IDCategoria=1


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> http://www.lagazzettadelmezzogiorno.it/GdM_dallapuglia_NOTIZIA_01.php?IDNotizia=248972&IDCategoria=1


 
certo che questo matrimonio partiva con i migliori presupposti eh. le ha messo un investigatore alle calcagna prima ancora di sposarsi


----------



## MK (7 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> http://www.lagazzettadelmezzogiorno.it/GdM_dallapuglia_NOTIZIA_01.php?IDNotizia=248972&IDCategoria=1


Ho visto il servizio ieri al tg, centomila euro di danni ha chiesto lui...


----------



## Old Alexantro (7 Luglio 2009)

poi francamente il tradimento all'addio al nubilato (o celibato) e' solo un pretesto parlandoci chiaro
dubito che una volta con l'anello al dito si cambi se si ha quella propensione .....
poi se il buongiorno si vede dal mattino
un amico spogliarellista mi ha fatto bei resoconti di quelle feste tipo addio al nubilato o festa della donna dove le tipe sono in gruppo beate e allegre.....
ps ma sti qui si sposano dopo un anno vedendosi una volta a settimana


----------



## MK (7 Luglio 2009)

*beh*

ammetto che alla festa per il mio nubilato... ma ho fatto la brava


----------



## Old Alexantro (7 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> ammetto che alla festa per il mio nubilato... ma ho fatto la brava


 no no adesso ci dici
cubano o di santo domingo?


----------



## MK (7 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> no no adesso ci dici
> cubano o di santo domingo?


Italianissimo...


----------



## Old Alexantro (7 Luglio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Italianissimo...


 hai capito......
birbantella


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> poi francamente il tradimento all'addio al nubilato (o celibato) e' solo un pretesto parlandoci chiaro
> dubito che una volta con l'anello al dito si cambi se si ha quella propensione .....
> poi se il buongiorno si vede dal mattino
> un amico spogliarellista mi ha fatto bei resoconti di quelle feste tipo addio al nubilato o festa della donna dove le tipe sono in gruppo beate e allegre.....
> ps ma sti qui si sposano dopo un anno vedendosi una volta a settimana


 

sinceramente ho sempre ritenuto che agli addio al nubilato/celibato, si consumi un gran numero di tradimenti che altrimenti non ci sarebbero.


----------



## Old Alexantro (7 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sinceramente ho sempre ritenuto che agli addio al nubilato/celibato, si consumi un gran numero di tradimenti che altrimenti non ci sarebbero.


 anche a quelle ricorrenze tipo festa della donna  non sono da meno.....dei bordelli veri e propri in certi casi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> anche a quelle ricorrenze tipo festa della donna non sono da meno.....dei bordelli veri e propri in certi casi


 
ammetto senza vergogna (ma anche con una puntina d'orgoglio) di non aver mai partecipato a un bordello per la festa della donna (nn ho proprio mai festeggiato). dai servizi visti in tv e dai racconti di amiche che invece adorano festeggiare l'8 marzo, definirli bordelli è riduttivo. però forse il tradimento è difficile, se non altro per una questione statistica: troppe donne, troppi pochi uomini disponibili


----------



## Old Alexantro (7 Luglio 2009)

e' che le donne in gruppo si trasformano ......
la festa della donna si puo anche festeggiare in modo normale (tipo una pizza con le amiche) cosi come l'addio al nubilato....ma l'impressione come ho gia detto e' che queste feste siano in molti casi solo un pretesto x fare quello a cui si pensa da tempo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> e' che le donne in gruppo si trasformano ......
> la festa della donna si puo anche festeggiare in modo normale (tipo una pizza con le amiche) cosi come l'addio al nubilato....ma l'impressione come ho gia detto e' che queste feste siano in molti casi solo un pretesto x fare quello a cui si pensa da tempo


certo, una pizza con le amiche non sarebbe male. peccato che attorno a te i tavoli siano popolati di psicopatiche urlanti e snervanti. il mio professore di matematica sostenteva che l'8 marzo le donne facessero ciò che non farebbero durante l'anno, sentendosene _autorizzate_. in parte condivido. e mi fa molta tristezza.


----------



## Minerva (7 Luglio 2009)

che assurdità: perché mai una/o prossimo al matrimonio deve strusciarsi con un tizio/a a pagamento?
depreco


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> certo che questo matrimonio partiva con i migliori presupposti eh. le ha messo un investigatore alle calcagna prima ancora di sposarsi


però ci ha visto giusto


----------



## brugola (7 Luglio 2009)

io trovo gli addii al nubilato o celibato delle feste davvero squallide.
che lasciano sospesa in aria la sensazione che stia per finire la vera pacchia e ci si incammini verso un tunnel (matrimonio).
ma che cazzo si sposano a fare allora?


----------



## Old Alexantro (7 Luglio 2009)

assurdo non assurdo sta di fatto che e' molto frequente
da quello che ho sentito io le future spose continuano spesso a vedersi con gli spogliarellisti anche una volta sposate


----------



## Grande82 (7 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ammetto senza vergogna (ma anche con una puntina d'orgoglio) di non aver mai partecipato a un bordello per la festa della donna (nn ho proprio mai festeggiato). dai servizi visti in tv e dai racconti di amiche che invece adorano festeggiare l'8 marzo, definirli bordelli è riduttivo. però forse il tradimento è difficile, se non altro per una questione statistica: troppe donne, troppi pochi uomini disponibili




























in effetti mi sfugge proprio la capacità di comprendere il desiderio di quel tipo di divertimento.
mi piace mille volte di più ballare in discoteca che veder ballare un palestrato mezzo nudo!


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> *io trovo gli addii al nubilato o celibato delle feste davvero squallide.*
> che lasciano sospesa in aria la sensazione che stia per finire la vera pacchia e ci si incammini verso un tunnel (matrimonio).
> ma che cazzo si sposano a fare allora?


 Concordo totalmente...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> però ci ha visto giusto


col senno di poi, dico che ha fatto bene  

	
	
		
		
	


	




sicuramente meglio prima che dopo. mi chiedo perché sposarsi con una/o di cui non ti fidi. non è meglio un "scusa cara ho avuto un ripensamento, mi sentivo confuso, in fondo penso tu sia una zoc.cola"?


----------



## Old Alexantro (7 Luglio 2009)

sposarsi con una di cui non ti fidi dopo un anno


----------



## Grande82 (7 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> sposarsi con una di cui non ti fidi dopo un anno


 ma non è il 'dopo un anno' il problema! 
Uno si conosce, si piace, si vede il sabato e la domenica e fa un mucchio di cose insieme perchè sono i giorni liberi e anzichè vedersi in settimana si sente al telefono.... è comunque un rapporto forte, in un anno, no?
E anzi, spesso è la distanza che fa accorciare i tempi e propendere al matrimonio!!!
Però se lui non si fidava... qualcosa percepiva.... sesto senso... maschile!?!?!?


----------



## brugola (7 Luglio 2009)

ma quello che non capisco è perchè fare una festa separata dal futuro marito /moglie??
si organizzi una bella festa con gli amici comuni ma insieme.
invece sembra proprio...approfitto dell'ultima pucciata


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> col senno di poi, dico che ha fatto bene
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è che non sono tutti diretti e chiari come noi


----------



## Old Alexantro (7 Luglio 2009)

piu che altro xche si ragione come "ultima pucciata" prima del matrimonio quando sappiamo benissimo che se uno vuole puccia il cazzo che vuole e con chi vuole anche da sposato/a


----------



## soleluna80 (7 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> certo che questo matrimonio partiva con i migliori presupposti eh. le ha messo un investigatore alle calcagna prima ancora di sposarsi


forse non è un gran segno di fiducia ma pare che ci abbia visto giusto


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2009)

ma chi era lui, Insonne?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io trovo gli addii al nubilato o celibato delle feste davvero squallide.
> che lasciano sospesa in aria la sensazione che stia per finire la vera pacchia e ci si incammini verso un tunnel (matrimonio).
> ma che cazzo si sposano a fare allora?


 Sposami!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> forse non è un gran segno di fiducia ma pare che ci abbia visto giusto


ma che c'entra?
con una persona di cui non ti fidi, non ti ci sposi, a prescindere dal fatto che abbia o no ragione! e se non avesse avuto ragione, avrebbe vissuto tutta la vita con questo piccolo segretuccio? sai che giramento di coglioni se io, che ho un casso da nascondere, dovessi scoprire che mi viene messo alle costole un investigatore privato?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> ma chi era lui, Insonne?


sto male


----------



## soleluna80 (7 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io trovo gli addii al nubilato o celibato delle feste davvero squallide.
> che lasciano sospesa in aria la sensazione che stia per finire la vera pacchia e ci si incammini verso un tunnel (matrimonio).
> ma che cazzo si sposano a fare allora?


secondo me dipende come le fai ste feste. Quando si è sposata la mia amica abbiamo organizzato una cena in un locale a Mi, l'abbiamo vestita con le cornine da diavoletta, un grembiule con i preservativi ai vari gusti ed un bigolo alto 80cm gonfiato coi miei santi polmoncini in macchina, ma non era volgare, aveva gli occhietti...era carino.
Poi abbiamo cenato e le abbiamo regalato una miriade di cose a forma fallica, ci siamo scompisciate dal ridere, abbiamo passato una bellissima serata....SENZA ESAGERARE! Questo è un bell'addio al nubilato, secondo me


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Luglio 2009)

Ma anche l'addio agli amici che senso ha?
Non c'è già il matrimonio per fare una festa?
Boh
E' una festa, come tutte quelle che odio, d'importazione americana dove magari poteva avere un senso con lui che fa la festa a Boston, lei a Los Angeles e poi la coppia va a sposarsi a Las Vegas e a vivere a New York ...ma da noi ...chi è che poi non vede gli amci?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Sulla trasformazione della festa della donna, datata nel ricordo di una strage di lavoratrici, da giorno di rivendicazione in un giorno di imitazione di un patetico e squallido aspetto della sessualità maschile ...non dico nulla.
Ho già detto tutto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> secondo me dipende come le fai ste feste. Quando si è sposata la mia amica abbiamo organizzato una cena in un locale a Mi, l'abbiamo vestita con le cornine da diavoletta, un grembiule con i preservativi ai vari gusti ed un bigolo alto 80cm gonfiato coi miei santi polmoncini in macchina, ma non era volgare, aveva gli occhietti...era carino.
> Poi abbiamo cenato e le abbiamo regalato una miriade di cose a forma fallica, ci siamo scompisciate dal ridere, abbiamo passato una bellissima serata....SENZA ESAGERARE! Questo è un bell'addio al nubilato, secondo me


 Nueve generazioni.
A nessuna delle mie amiche sarebbe pasato per la testa una cosa del genere.
Se qualcuna avesse fatto qualcosa di simile non avrebbe riso nessuna.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> secondo me dipende come le fai ste feste. Quando si è sposata la mia amica abbiamo organizzato una cena in un locale a Mi, l'abbiamo vestita con le cornine da diavoletta, un grembiule con i preservativi ai vari gusti ed un bigolo alto 80cm gonfiato coi miei santi polmoncini in macchina, ma non era volgare, aveva gli occhietti...era carino.
> Poi abbiamo cenato e le abbiamo regalato una miriade di cose a forma fallica, ci siamo scompisciate dal ridere, abbiamo passato una bellissima serata....SENZA ESAGERARE! Questo è un bell'addio al nubilato, secondo me


 
vedi è questione di gusti. io a una cosa del genere non prenderei mai parte. che senso ha? perché? via, si va a cena e festa finita. tutti sti contorni li trovo incomprensibili. il bello è che agli addii ai nubilati/celibati, chi partecipa e il quasi ex-celibe/nubile, secondo me passa per ridicolo


----------



## brugola (7 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> secondo me dipende come le fai ste feste. Quando si è sposata la mia amica abbiamo organizzato una cena in un locale a Mi, l'abbiamo vestita con le cornine da diavoletta, un grembiule con i preservativi ai vari gusti ed un bigolo alto 80cm gonfiato coi miei santi polmoncini in macchina, ma non era volgare, aveva gli occhietti...era carino.
> Poi abbiamo cenato e le abbiamo regalato una miriade di cose a forma fallica, ci siamo scompisciate dal ridere, abbiamo passato una bellissima serata....SENZA ESAGERARE! Questo è un bell'addio al nubilato, secondo me


 
quello che proprio non riesco a concepire è festeggiare separata da lui/lei come se fosse l 'ultima volta che ci si diverte.
non riesco proprio a concepirlo come una roba divertente


----------



## soleluna80 (7 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nueve generazioni.
> A nessuna delle mie amiche sarebbe pasato per la testa una cosa del genere.
> Se qualcuna avesse fatto qualcosa di simile non avrebbe riso nessuna.


 

perchè? 
niente spogliarelli o cavolate simili, solo noi 6 che mangiavamo....non mi sembra così male.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> quello che proprio non riesco a concepire è festeggiare separata da lui/lei come se fosse l 'ultima volta che ci si diverte.
> non riesco proprio a concepirlo come una roba divertente


 
ma no, potrebbe essere un modo per suggellare il passaggio dalla vita "giovane e spensierata a quella adulta e fatta di responsabilità, in primis quella della famiglia.

ma non so, anche in questo caso mi pare una cazzata


----------



## soleluna80 (7 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> quello che proprio non riesco a concepire è festeggiare separata da lui/lei come se fosse l 'ultima volta che ci si diverte.
> non riesco proprio a concepirlo come una roba divertente


 
beh, non ci abbiamo pensato, dico la verità. A me capita di fare la serata solo con le mie amiche, senza fidanzati, ma non x fare chissà che, solo per fare qualcosa di diverso. Ecco, visto che uscire tutti insieme è per noi abitudine, l'addio al nubilato doveva essere qualcosa di diverso. Ripeto, senza scorrettezze verso nessuno


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Luglio 2009)

gli addi al celibato sono una scusa x far casino tutti insieme, ne ho fatti tanti (mica tutti miei! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   ma mai abbiamo avuto a che fare con tradimenti, sta a chi ci partecipa avere il senso di responsabilità. l'addio al celibato/nubilato è una scusa, nn certo 'l'ultima festa prima del baratro'... se la vivi così sei ridicolo, come ancora più ridicolo è colui che manda l'investigatore...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> perchè?
> niente spogliarelli o cavolate simili, solo noi 6 che mangiavamo....non mi sembra così male.


scusa sole ma mangiando senza un grembiule fatto di goldoni, non vi sareste divertite ugualmente?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> perchè?
> niente spogliarelli o cavolate simili, solo noi 6 che mangiavamo....non mi sembra così male.


L'idea del diavoletto ...gli oggetti fallici ...mi ricordano i piatti con limoni e banana o zucchina ai pranzi di nozze ...come se il fallo fosse oggetto di culto come ai tempi degli etruschi e dei romani, simbolo di forza e fertilità.... non lo capisco, mi sembra anacronistico.
E trovo un po' volgare che si centri l'idea di matrimonio sul sesso, soprattutto oggi quando il sesso si fa ben prima del matrimonio.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa sole ma mangiando senza un grembiule fatto di goldoni, non vi sareste divertite ugualmente?


ma te sei proprio fuori, è l'ultima moda!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Luglio 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> ma te sei proprio fuori, è l'ultima moda!


azz. questo perché mi ostino a non leggere vogue


----------



## brugola (7 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa sole ma mangiando senza un grembiule fatto di goldoni, non vi sareste divertite ugualmente?


sto male..


----------



## soleluna80 (7 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa sole ma mangiando senza un grembiule fatto di goldoni, non vi sareste divertite ugualmente?


 
beh, certamente perchè la compagnia era buona. Il grembiule era una cazzata x farsi 4 risate, non certo il fulcro della serata, quello eravamo noi e la ns amicizia decennale


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'idea del diavoletto ...gli oggetti fallici ...mi ricordano i piatti con limoni e banana o zucchina ai pranzi di nozze ...come se il fallo fosse oggetto di culto come ai tempi degli etruschi e dei romani, simbolo di forza e fertilità.... non lo capisco, mi sembra anacronistico.
> E trovo un po' volgare che si centri l'idea di matrimonio sul sesso, soprattutto oggi quando il sesso si fa ben prima del matrimonio.


anche perché visto che era l'amica a sposarsi, sarebbe stato meglio un genitale femminile gonfiabile. e basta con sti bigoli. liberiamo le piselle


----------



## soleluna80 (7 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'idea del diavoletto ...gli oggetti fallici ...mi ricordano i piatti con limoni e banana o zucchina ai pranzi di nozze ...come se il fallo fosse oggetto di culto come ai tempi degli etruschi e dei romani, simbolo di forza e fertilità.... non lo capisco, mi sembra anacronistico.
> E trovo un po' volgare che si centri l'idea di matrimonio sul sesso, soprattutto oggi quando il sesso si fa ben prima del matrimonio.


 
è un augurio


----------



## brugola (7 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> beh, non ci abbiamo pensato, dico la verità. A me capita di fare la serata solo con le mie amiche, senza fidanzati, ma non x fare chissà che, solo per fare qualcosa di diverso. Ecco, visto che uscire tutti insieme è per noi abitudine, l'addio al nubilato doveva essere qualcosa di diverso. Ripeto, senza scorrettezze verso nessuno


ma infatti le serate tra amiche possono essere divertenti certamente, è che la festa per sancire la fine di una vita (che poi magari prima del matrimonio di bigoli ne ha visto pochi)  di dissolutezze per una vita volta al sacrificio o alla rinuncia mi fa tristezza


----------



## soleluna80 (7 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma infatti le serate tra amiche possono essere divertenti certamente, è che la festa per sancire la fine di una vita (che poi magari prima del matrimonio di bigoli ne ha visto pochi) di dissolutezze per una vita volta al sacrificio o alla rinuncia mi fa tristezza


 
ma è proprio questo il punto! nessuna di noi aveva quest'idea eravamo tutte talmente felici x lei che a momenti ci mettevamo a frignare!
Però la torta con Raoul Bova l'ho pretesa


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> beh, certamente perchè la compagnia era buona. Il grembiule era una cazzata x farsi 4 risate, non certo il fulcro della serata, quello eravamo noi e la ns amicizia decennale


e il dildo gigante era per farsene 8 di risate? mi sembra tanto un voler disperatamente ostentare l'emancipazione femminile, la caduta dei tabù, ma nel 21° secolo la vedo una cosa un po' anacronistica.


----------



## soleluna80 (7 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e il dildo gigante era per farsene 8 di risate? mi sembra tanto un voler disperatamente ostentare l'emancipazione femminile, la caduta dei tabù, ma nel 21° secolo la vedo una cosa un po' anacronistica.


 
se considerassi l'emancipazione femminile un bigolo (era un palloncino) sarei da buttare in Ticino.....


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma è proprio questo il punto! nessuna di noi aveva quest'idea eravamo tutte talmente felici x lei che a momenti ci mettevamo a frignare!
> * Però la torta con Raoul Bova l'ho pretesa*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> se considerassi l'emancipazione femminile un bigolo (era un palloncino) sarei da buttare in Ticino.....


Guarda che non si sta criticando, ma cercando di capire.
E' una cosa che deve avere un significato psicologico e antropologico, se si è tanto diffusa, che mi sfugge.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> se considerassi l'emancipazione femminile un bigolo (era un palloncino) sarei da buttare in Ticino.....


non ho detto che la consideri tale, ma che io la vedo così. qualcuno prima di te l'ha fatto e su quella scia si continuano a fare certe cose, senza neanche vedere o sapere perché.
ma non trovo comunque altre spiegazioni... per farsi due risate si poteva regalare qualcosa non a sfondo sessuale, no?


----------



## soleluna80 (7 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


>


 
era carina
abbiamo messo la foto dil sciur Bova (fino alla cintola) con scritto "08/09/2005 questo è quello che ti perdi"
e sotto la foto del fidanzato bruttissimo, vestito da carnevale con un naso da stregone... con scritto "08/09/2005 questo è quello che ti pigli"


----------



## brugola (7 Luglio 2009)

*che fave*



soleluna80 ha detto:


> era carina
> abbiamo messo la foto dil sciur Bova (fino alla cintola) con scritto "08/09/2005 questo è quello che ti perdi"
> e sotto la foto del fidanzato bruttissimo, vestito da carnevale con un naso da stregone... con scritto "08/09/2005 questo è quello che ti pigli"


ah perchè se non si  sposava con lui si scopava raul bova??


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Luglio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non ho detto che la consideri tale, ma che io la vedo così. qualcuno prima di te l'ha fatto e su quella scia si continuano a fare certe cose, senza neanche vedere o sapere perché.
> ma non trovo comunque altre spiegazioni... *per farsi due risate si poteva regalare qualcosa non a sfondo sessuale, no*?


quoto la racchia cercabigoli


----------



## soleluna80 (7 Luglio 2009)

Onestamente non ho pensato al significato della festa, io (e anche la mia amica) l'abbiamo vissuta molto allegramente, un filo sopra le righe rispetto alle ns solite uscite ma nessuna di noi si è trasformata in una scimmia urlatrice, eravamo sempre le solite...solo con un bigolo gonfiabile al tavolo


----------



## Old cornofrancese (7 Luglio 2009)

l'addio al celibato/nubilato serve per ritrovarsi tra amici/amiche, è tipo una rimpatriata dei bei tempi andati, bene o male un matrimonio/convivenza (magari figli) cambia la vita, nn dico che la peggiora però nn ci vedo nulla di male a fare un po' di casino per 'salutare' una parte di vita che cambia


----------



## Old Rocknroll (7 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> sinceramente ho sempre ritenuto che agli addio al nubilato/celibato, si consumi un gran numero di tradimenti che altrimenti non ci sarebbero.


Ciao. Forse lo scopo di questo evento è proprio quella di concedersi un'ultima e definitiva scappatella prima di appenere definitivmente le scarpeal chido, se non con la compagna.
Lo so già, è cmq scorretto, ma tant'è


----------



## brugola (7 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ciao. Forse lo scopo di questo evento è proprio quella di concedersi un'ultima e definitiva scappatella prima di appenere definitivmente le scarpeal chido, se non con la compagna.
> Lo so già, è cmq scorretto, ma tant'è


ma allora che cazzo ti sposi?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (7 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ciao. Forse lo scopo di questo evento è proprio quella di concedersi un'ultima e definitiva scappatella prima di appenere definitivmente le scarpeal chido, se non con la compagna.
> Lo so già, è cmq scorretto, ma tant'è


 
quest'idea l'ho considerata anche io. ma più che scorretto lo trovo squallido


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Luglio 2009)

Insomma un oggetto che rappresenta un fallo (o una vagina), così come uno spogliarellista (che è anche lui nien'altro che un simbolo fallico) mi sembra che richiami le feste orgiastiche dionisiache, sia che si trasformino in orgia reale o simulata, sia che restino a un livello simbolico.
Esistono tuttora esempi di manifestazioni dionisiache (dal carnevale alla discoteca ai concerti rock), ma mi sembra che svolgano una funzione di valvola di sfogo di energie represse. 
Infatti queste feste sono d'importazione da una cultura fortemente puritana e repressiva, e proprio per questo ambigua e capace di grandi trasgrssioni, come quella americana.
Io sono infastidita da questa dicotomia e ho sempre teso a un'integrazione dei due aspetti.
So che questo atteggiamento risulta strano e non sono capita e viene interpretato come beghino il mio rifiuto della trasgressione, ma ogni tanto ci riprovo a spiegarlo.


----------



## soleluna80 (7 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Insomma un oggetto che rappresenta un fallo (o una vagina), così come uno spogliarellista (che è anche lui nien'altro che un simbolo fallico) mi sembra che richiami le feste orgiastiche dionisiache, sia che si trasformino in orgia reale o simulata, sia che restino a un livello simbolico.
> Esistono tuttora esempi di manifestazioni dionisiache (dal carnevale alla discoteca ai concerti rock), ma mi sembra che svolgano una funzione di valvola di sfogo di energie represse.
> Infatti queste feste sono d'importazione da una cultura fortemente puritana e repressiva, e proprio per questo ambigua e capace di grandi trasgrssioni, come quella americana.
> Io sono infastidita da questa dicotomia e ho sempre teso a un'integrazione dei due aspetti.
> So che questo atteggiamento risulta strano e non sono capita e viene interpretato come beghino il mio rifiuto della trasgressione, ma ogni tanto ci riprovo a spiegarlo.


 
mah, sono in parte d'accordo ed in parte no. Sono d'accordo con la tua sensazione di fastidio quando vedo donne che si trasformano in scimmie urlatrici non appena vedono un uomo mezzo nudo (e che è, non ne hanno mai visto uno?). Non sono d'accordo se vedo che la compagnia in questione ha un atteggiamento goliardico e divertito


----------



## Grande82 (7 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma quello che non capisco è perchè fare una festa separata dal futuro marito /moglie??
> si organizzi una bella festa con gli amici comuni ma insieme.
> invece sembra proprio...approfitto dell'ultima pucciata


 ma no, quella sarebbe anche carina!! Si è sposata una mia amica da poco e abbiamo fatto una festicciola fra donne, al pub, prendendola in giro con le sue foto da piccola e ricordandole come eravamo da ragazzine scapestrate con finale regalo di lingerie.... 
senza uomini!


----------



## brugola (7 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma no, quella sarebbe anche carina!! Si è sposata una mia amica da poco e abbiamo fatto una festicciola fra donne, al pub, prendendola in giro con le sue foto da piccola e ricordandole come eravamo da ragazzine scapestrate con finale regalo di lingerie....
> senza uomini!


non avevate neanche i grembiulini coi preservativi ai vari gusti?


----------



## soleluna80 (7 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non avevate neanche i grembiulini coi preservativi ai vari gusti?


 

















  che orrore! ma come si fa a far indossare cose del genere?


----------



## Grande82 (7 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non avevate neanche i grembiulini coi preservativi ai vari gusti?
















no.... 




in compenso sono stata ad un addio al nubilato associato all'addio al celibato.
i futuri sposi sono arrivati e gli hanno subito dato due spillette con simboli fallici e die anellini di plastica con simboli fallici da scambiarsi tipo promessa. Purtroppo è una comicità che non mi fa molto ridere, a parte quando la bimba di tre anni ha visto l'anellino della sposa, con un bel membro rosa di plastica in cima e ci si è fiondata spedita a bocca aperta dicendo 'ciuccio!'


----------



## brugola (7 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> che orrore! ma come si fa a far indossare cose del genere?


.


----------



## soleluna80 (7 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> no....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## soleluna80 (7 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> .


 
6 solo invidiosa!


----------



## Old Zyp (7 Luglio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> no....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
tristess ! ma nemmeno tanto basta accender la tv 

son andato ad un solo addio al celibato, uno schifo ...... io mi son messo li a ber birre e pensar a li fattacci miei, passavan le ragazze  a far parole ma bastava dire " guarda non ho soldi non ti offro nulla niente privè" e fuggivano a gambe levate.

tutto in plastica, feticcio, bavosi ad ogni angolo .... era un night 

meglio una bella cena casinista che non ste mezze cacchiate IMHO


----------



## soleluna80 (7 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> tristess ! ma nemmeno tanto basta accender la tv
> 
> son andato ad un solo addio al celibato, uno schifo ...... io mi son messo li a ber birre e pensar a li fattacci miei, passavan le ragazze a far parole ma bastava dire " guarda non ho soldi non ti offro nulla niente privè" e fuggivano a gambe levate.
> 
> ...


 
anche secondo me


----------



## Old Zyp (7 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> anche secondo me


 
e ad organizzar ste cose son bravo, bast adrmi carta bianca poi ti faccio su un casino che te lo ricordi ma almeno è tutto reale e spontaneo


----------



## soleluna80 (7 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> e ad organizzar ste cose son bravo, bast adrmi carta bianca poi ti faccio su un casino che te lo ricordi ma almeno è tutto reale e spontaneo


quando ho visto la mia amica, una ragazza pacatissima e davvero tranquilla, con il bigolo gonfiabile sotto il braccio, bendata, col grembiule coi condoms e le cornine stavo rotolando dal ridere, con sto bigolo.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















   e lei che diceva...forse se lo tengo al contrario sembra una chitarra 

	
	
		
		
	


	
























ho ancora le lacrime


----------



## Old Zyp (7 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> quando ho visto la mia amica, una ragazza pacatissima e davvero tranquilla, con il bigolo gonfiabile sotto il braccio, bendata, col grembiule coi condoms e le cornine stavo rotolando dal ridere, con sto bigolo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
lascia perdere, capitasse a me scappo in india a fare il santone .... ne ho combinate alcune ai miei amici che ancor oggi son li pronti all'attacco, e non aspettano altro, ho quasi paura


----------



## soleluna80 (7 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> lascia perdere, capitasse a me scappo in india a fare il santone .... ne ho combinate alcune ai miei amici che ancor oggi son li pronti all'attacco, e non aspettano altro, ho quasi paura


 
anche la mia amica continua a chiedermi quando mi sposo


----------



## Kid (7 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> anche la mia amica continua a chiedermi quando mi sposo


Mi fate pentire di non averlo fatto....


----------



## soleluna80 (7 Luglio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Mi fate pentire di non averlo fatto....


 
Tornando un attimo seri, io mi sono divertita un casino e lei pure (e anche le altre) senza esagerare e senza mancare di rispetto ai nostri rispettivi partners, quindi fatto in questi termini dico sì all'addio al nubilato. ma gli spogliarellisti che mi si strusciano addosso li lascio alle altre


----------



## Old Zyp (7 Luglio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Mi fate pentire di non averlo fatto....


uè io son sempre pronto ad organizzar bordello di vario genere, basta contattarmi !


----------



## Kid (7 Luglio 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> uè io son sempre pronto ad organizzar bordello di vario genere, basta contattarmi !



Ho già fatto "bordello" post matrimoniale e mi è bastato....


----------



## soleluna80 (7 Luglio 2009)

kid ha detto:


> Ho già fatto "bordello" post matrimoniale e mi è bastato....


eh no, non quel tipo di bordello


----------



## Old Zyp (7 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> eh no, non quel tipo di bordello


 
infatti !


----------



## Old Alexantro (7 Luglio 2009)

io di addii al celibato ne ho fatti diversi....tutto tranquilli apparte uno che era in un locale x feste sul genere a riccione.....mischiati a diversi addii al nubilato.....un divertimento mai visto......ho concluso ma non ero impegnato quindi non ho fatto torti.....pero' in compenso molta gente impegnata pure con anello al dito (uomini e donne) "pucciava" piuttosto tranquillamente


----------



## soleluna80 (7 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io di addii al celibato ne ho fatti diversi....tutto tranquilli apparte uno che era in un locale x feste sul genere a riccione.....mischiati a diversi addii al nubilato.....un divertimento mai visto......ho concluso ma non ero impegnato quindi non ho fatto torti.....pero' in compenso molta gente impegnata pure con anello al dito (uomini e donne) "pucciava" piuttosto tranquillamente


 
eh ma lì non si può dar la colpa alla festa ma all'attitudine personale. In parole povere se 6 un traditore non hai certo bisogno di andare ad una festa. ho detto


----------



## Old Alexantro (7 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> eh ma lì non si può dar la colpa alla festa ma all'attitudine personale. In parole povere se 6 un traditore non hai certo bisogno di andare ad una festa. ho detto


 infatti
e' un pretesto come ho gia detto
se uno e' traditore o traditrice continuera' a tradire anche al di fuori di queste feste


----------



## soleluna80 (7 Luglio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> infatti
> e' un pretesto come ho gia detto
> se uno e' traditore o traditrice continuera' a tradire anche al di fuori di queste feste


 

e non mi copiare


----------

